# Double decker motorhome



## Doubledeckerbus

Hi, we are the Weller family from Oxford.  At the end of July we are taking the plunge to be full timers in our converted 1973 Leyland Atlantean double decker bus.  The last year has been spent doing the conversion and although sometimes we could have thrown in the towel we have nearly reached the end of the refit.  We shall be having a short spell of travelling around the south coast and after that will be heading off to europe for an adventure.  We don't really have a set route or a plan we just want to go with the flow.  Anyone spots us along the way hop on board for a cuppa and a chat and by the way Cliff Richards will not be joining us.


----------



## guest

Excellent...sounds like a fun adventure...if we see you we will pop over & say hi...enjoy..sammx


----------



## David & Ann

Doubledeckerbus said:
			
		

> Hi, we are the Weller family from Oxford.  At the end of July we are taking the plunge to be full timers in our converted 1973 Leyland Atlantean double decker bus.  The last year has been spent doing the conversion and although sometimes we could have thrown in the towel we have nearly reached the end of the refit.  We shall be having a short spell of travelling around the south coast and after that will be heading off to europe for an adventure.  We don't really have a set route or a plan we just want to go with the flow.  Anyone spots us along the way hop on board for a cuppa and a chat and by the way Cliff Richards will not be joining us.


Hi Doubledeckerbus, Welcome aboard. Got to tell you a short story. When I was 18, am 65 now. I was dating a girl whose parents were living in a London transport doubledecker bus. It was the most quaint home I have seen. I can visualise what you DD would be like. Well done. Have great fun and if we cross paths I would love to admire your extraordinary Motor Home. David & Ann


----------



## walkers

Doubledeckerbus said:
			
		

> Hi, we are the Weller family from Oxford.  At the end of July we are taking the plunge to be full timers in our converted 1973 Leyland Atlantean double decker bus.  The last year has been spent doing the conversion and although sometimes we could have thrown in the towel we have nearly reached the end of the refit.  We shall be having a short spell of travelling around the south coast and after that will be heading off to europe for an adventure.  We don't really have a set route or a plan we just want to go with the flow.  Anyone spots us along the way hop on board for a cuppa and a chat and by the way Cliff Richards will not be joining us.


wow that sounds like a spacious motorhome, welcome to the site


----------

